# Steerer crack prevention



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

I've noticed in the Velonews article on the Trek, steerer tube crack issue, that Trek said something to the effect- all carbon steerers should have the stem installed at least 5mm below the top of the steerer tube and then, use a spacer.

This, is supposed to prevent the tube from cracking at the top.

Question- How many of you have carbon steerers with the stem mounted at the top? This is how my Madone 5.9 is. And it was fitted to me and set up by a person that I consider to be a good wrench.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Mine has a spacer on top and several below the stem:


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks for taking the time to reply. Nice bike too.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine has a spacer above and one below, but only because I have dropped the bars down. I have also run it without the spacer at the top. I believe my 5.2 has an aluminum steerer but never-the-less has not suffered any of the reported problems.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Green Dragoon said:


> I've noticed in the Velonews article on the Trek, steerer tube crack issue, that Trek said something to the effect- all carbon steerers should have the stem installed at least 5mm below the top of the steerer tube and then, use a spacer.
> 
> This, is supposed to prevent the tube from cracking at the top.
> 
> Question- How many of you have carbon steerers with the stem mounted at the top?* This is how my Madone 5.9 is. And it was fitted to me and set up by a person that I consider to be a good wrench*.


The 5.9 does not have a carbon steerer, unless it is not stock. So this is not an issue for your bike.

I have 7.5mm on top under the cap, simply because I have yet to recut the steerer. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.

zac


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

jsedlak said:


> Mine has a spacer above and one below, but only because I have dropped the bars down. I have also run it without the spacer at the top. I believe my 5.2 has an aluminum steerer but never-the-less has not suffered any of the reported problems.


thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

zac said:


> The 5.9 does not have a carbon steerer, unless it is not stock. So this is not an issue for your bike.
> 
> I have 7.5mm on top under the cap, simply because I have yet to recut the steerer. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> zac


ahh.....thanks a bunch. You've helped me sleep easier.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Regardless, the steerer tube problem has been on the new 6 series. I haven't heard of 5 series problems.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Trek has historically avoided carbon steerers.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Green Dragoon said:


> thanks for taking the time to reply. Nice bike too.


Thanx for the compliment - I love the bike. It's been everything I wanted from a performance stand point - and after a professional fit, I'm finding I like it even more.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

The real problem here is that the carbon steer tube walls are too thin. Trek wants to blame on the top spacer (this is always a good practice but not needed on most carbon steer tubes) and non-Bontrager stems. I have a 6 series Projecet One on order but have to admit I much prefer the carbon steer tube thickness used by what I consider the 3 premium manufacturers: Time, Look and Specialized. These three are almost double the thickness. Not a smart place to try to skimp on grams. Reminds me of the Wolf SL fork used by Cervelo that had to be recalled three years ago due to steer tube breakage. My PO is scheduled for mid-July delivery and I hope it shows with a new version thicker carbon steer tube.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Roadrider22 said:


> My PO is scheduled for mid-July delivery and I hope it shows with a new version thicker carbon steer tube.


It will. Those forks are already in production and shipping on bikes.


----------



## MorganRaider (May 22, 2010)

Here's a good article about CF tube, It was written by Zach Overholt. The guy is top-shelf bike mechanic. http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/06/23/broken-trek-carbon-steerer-tubes-result-of-the-wrong-stems/


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Roadrider22 said:


> The real problem here is that the carbon steer tube walls are too thin. Trek wants to blame on the top spacer (this is always a good practice but not needed on most carbon steer tubes) and non-Bontrager stems. I have a 6 series Projecet One on order but have to admit I much prefer the carbon steer tube thickness used by what I consider the 3 premium manufacturers: Time, Look and Specialized. These three are almost double the thickness. Not a smart place to try to skimp on grams. Reminds me of the Wolf SL fork used by Cervelo that had to be recalled three years ago due to steer tube breakage. My PO is scheduled for mid-July delivery and I hope it shows with a new version thicker carbon steer tube.


Can't speak for other manufactures, but I like the alloy reinforcement piece that Time uses.
It's a cylinder shape that goes inside of the steertube.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

tbb - is there any way to purchase one of the new thicker steer tube forks for a signature painted bike? I happen to know the bike in question will be back in Waterloo for a little "TLC" in September or early October...let me know. I'll check with my LBS in the mean time.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

nor_cal_rider said:


> tbb - is there any way to purchase one of the new thicker steer tube forks for a signature painted bike? I happen to know the bike in question will be back in Waterloo for a little "TLC" in September or early October...let me know. I'll check with my LBS in the mean time.


I'm not sure on that one...I haven't heard if they will be available for purchase like that. That might be a question for the dealer to ask of their inside sales rep...
Sorry, I'm a bit out of touch of the sales/warranty side.


----------



## niteflyer (Dec 12, 2004)

Agee with Roadrider22.
Not confident with the current 6.9 fork.
My 2010 Madone 6.9 was delivered over the winter. The selling dealer cut the fork as required for my set up. Based on the Trek bulletin I am unable to set up the stem as required by Trek as the steerer is to short. I also replaced my Bontrager stem with an Easton EA90 model. Yes. This stem also has a cutout between the 2 stem bolts. 
Now what??? I have contacted my Trek dealer(different than the selling dealer in another city). They haven't heard from the Trek Rep. yet.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just a warning, have yours checked if you have this steerer. Mine was installed correctly with spacers on both sides with the correct kind of stem and we still found cracks when we inspected it. If you have one, check it.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

wedge962005 said:


> Just a warning, have yours checked if you have this steerer. Mine was installed correctly with spacers on both sides with the correct kind of stem and we still found cracks when we inspected it. If you have one, check it.


Where were the cracks?


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine were at the very top of the steerer tube visible from above and inside. There are two, one at the front and one at the back. They are tiny, only visible if you are really looking.


----------

